# Mungo and Byron



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

Ah, well hello! I recognise those names and faces...gorgeous as ever!! How are you? and where have you been......deefer misses you!


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

hey u i will be back soon i just took on the happy cross poster from Friends of the Animals


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Fab pics  lovely dogs


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Fab pics  lovely dogs


thank you............


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs...lovely pics.


----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

kayla said:


> hey u i will be back soon i just took on the happy cross poster from Friends of the Animals


Well done!! Will be good to see you back, how are you and did you have a good bday


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

K9fan said:


> Well done!! Will be good to see you back, how are you and did you have a good bday


yh my bday was good did mum put up pics?? how are the dogs? and my hair is pink


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs - great picture, they both look very proud.


----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

kayla said:


> yh my bday was good did mum put up pics?? how are the dogs? and my hair is pink


Glad you had a good one hun 

We have seen pics but not posted by your Mum as she is having troubles getting on still  but she emailed a few to Grimalkin and she posted them for us :smilewinkgrin: Fab dress, you looked great - the Jan's were wondering if you wore grey you see lol

My guys are all ok thanks.

Wasn't your hair pink before?? Or was it red


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Handsome dogs! Who'se that white dog on the left edge of the pic?


----------

